
The Illusion of Choice - matteodallombra
http://matteodallombra.net/2011/11/25/the-illusion-of-choice/#more-1461
======
rachelbythebay
Blogspam that's two levels deep. Try this instead:

[http://frugaldad.com/2011/11/22/media-consolidation-
infograp...](http://frugaldad.com/2011/11/22/media-consolidation-infographic/)

------
RyanMcGreal
It that infographic in 3D or something? Interesting content, but I had a
really hard time reading it.

